# Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)



## psycomico (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Boardies,
  war schon länger auf der Suche nach nem handlichen Tool, für mögliche Fischbestimmungen beim Angeln. Meine Angelbox platzt eh schon aus allen Nähten, also habe ich angefangen mir sowas für mein Handy zu basteln, da ich das Handy sowieso immer dabei habe. (Habe die kleine Applikation erst mal FishFinder getauft)
  Wollte fragen ob Ihr vielleicht ein paar Anregungen habt, was das Handling, bzw. die „Haptik“ im Liveeinsatz angeht. Ich habe gerade nur die Möglichkeit das Ganze auf meinem Samsung Wave S8500 zu testen, weitere lauffähige „Fischbestimmungs Widgets“ kann ich scheinbar auch schon mal für das Samsung Pixon 12, sowie Samsung Jet zur Verfügung stellen. Da kann ich aber nichts weiter zu sagen, da ich die Handys nicht besitze.

  Also, alle die Das Tool haben wollen, können sich gerne an mich wenden. Wenn das Ganze dann mal fertig ist, möchte ich es gerne kostenlos allen zum Download anbieten. Ein weiteres Problem ist aber, anständige Bilder zu den einzelnen Fischen zu bekommen. Deshalb noch die Frage, ob Ihr vielleicht eine Quelle kennt, wo man kostenlos gute Fischbilder herbekommt? Wie gesagt, das soll alles kostenlos bleiben, deshalb möchte ich auch keine Lizenzen bezahlen müssen…
  Der momentane Stand liegt leider noch nicht mal bei der Hälfte, da das Ganze eine echte Fleißarbeit ist, die nötigen Fischinfos zusammenzutragen, bei gerade gefühlten unendlich vielen Fischen.
  Ich möchte auch nicht wirklich alles an Fischen integrieren, die wichtigsten Arten sind erst mal angestrebt.
  Habe hier auch mal ein paar Bilder des aktuellen Stands des Widgets dazu gepackt. Einige Bilder sind Fotos von laufendem Handy, andere sind Screenshots aus der Simulations-Software vom Rechner. Leider differiert die Simulation immer ein wenig, zum original auf dem Handy laufenden Widget.





Hier seht Ihre die Startauswahl





die vergrößerte Fisch Ansicht auf dem laufendem Handy (die Qualität des Fotos ist leider nur mässig)






hier die Ansicht als Simulation





ein Beispiel Infotext (Hecht)





Infotext Brasse

Ich hoffe es finden sich ein paar Leute, die auch das Samsung Wave Handy besitzen und die nötige Muße haben, einen Test zu wagen…
Und wie gesagt, Anregungen usw. sind willkommen :m

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## boarischahias (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

So ein Fischbestimmungstool finde ich eine gute Idee. Würde ich auch gerne haben. Habe einen MDA-Basic von T-Mobile/HTC mit _Windows mobile_ als Betriebssystem.

Allerdings hätte ich eine kleine Anmerkung zu Deinem Projekt, die die Suche nach Fischbildern evtl. vereinfacht, bzw. erleichtert.
Lass doch einfach bekannte und eigentlich unverwechselbare Fische weg. Ich meine einen Hecht sollte doch jeder Angler klar bestimmen können. Genauso einen Spiegelkarpfen, einen Aal, eine Rutte, eine Barbe... Beschränke dich auf Fische die "gut" zu verwechseln sind. 
Brassen - Zobel - Güster - Zope; 
Rotauge - Rotfeder, 
Barsch - junger (untermaßiger) Zander - Kaulbarsch, 
Schuppenkarpfen - Karausche - Giebel, 
Aitel - kleiner Graskarpfen, 
... 

Und nicht zu vergessen die vielen Grundelarten bei uns in der Donau:c

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## K4m (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

wird es ein java app oder nur für das entsprechende betriebssystem?
mit java würde man natürlich mehr leute erreichen, wenn man noch verchiedene bildschirmgrößen erstellt


----------



## psycomico (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank schon mal für Euer Feedback #6.
Zu den Bildern: Es ist auf jeden Fall richtig, dass manche Fische wohl kaum zu verwechseln sind. Den Hecht habe ich z.B. eingebaut, da ich halt schon ein paar Bilder selbst geknipst habe, und diese dann auch gerne einsetzten würde (weil wenn schon vorhanden, warum nicht ). Irgendwie hätte ich aber eigentlich auch gerne ein passendes Bild zu jedem gelisteten Fisch, einfach der Vollständigkeit halber. Ich denke aber, das wird wohl kaum umzusetzen sein, schon allein bei der Masse an Fischen... |bigeyes
Zu den supporteten Handys, bzw. Betriebssystemen:
Ich habe erst mal primeres Augenmerk auf mein Handy gelegt, da ich das am besten Live testen kann. (Das Ganze Tool ist gerade auch erst mal für eine 480px x 800px Displayauflösung optimiert - und im vollen Beta-Stadium.)
Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, wenn ich eine halbwegs passable Version fertig habe, mich auch schlau zu machen, wie man das Ganze auf andere Handys portieren kann. Momentan hänge ich aber wirklich noch dran, die unterschiedlichen Fischlein zu integrieren und irgendwie noch mehr Bilder zusammen zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## ali-angler (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Ich würde mal hier im Board ein Aufruf starten und schaun was die Boardies dir an Fotos Schicken können. Ich könnte dir zum Bsp. ein Foto vom Stör schicken, müsstest du nur etwas bearbeiten und mich rausschneiden.


----------



## psycomico (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hi ali-angler,

die Idee kam mir zwischendurch auch kurz, finde es aber klasse, dass Du es hier so ansprichst! :m
Ich könnte auch für alle edlen Bild-Spender eine kleine "Credits-Seite" in das Tool einbauen, da könnten dann z.B. die Realnamen, oder aber der Board-Nick vermerkt sein...

Also, wenn Ihr Bilder habt, könnt Ihr sie mir gerne schicken an:
patrick@netzangler.de


----------



## psycomico (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo zusammen,
habe am FishFinder jetzt etwas weitergebastelt. Momentan sind insgesamt 84 Fische integriert.
  Außerdem habe ich die Bedienung und Übersichtlichkeit etwas verbessert. Die Infotexte setzen sich nun besser ab und können meiner Meinung nach besser gelesen werden, und die aktivierte „Infospalte“ (rechts), des jeweiligen Fisches, wird jetzt grünlich „gehighlightet“. Damit sollte auf einen Blick klar sein, wo man sich befindet. Des Weiteren ist die ganze Infospalte jetzt eine sensitive Fläche, was anfänglich ein wenig fummelig im Handling war.









  Größtes Manko sind wie gehabt die fehlenden Bilder. Meint Ihr, ein Aufruf hier im AB würde Sinn machen, und wenn ja, unter welcher Rubrik sollte ich sowas starten? 

  Viele Grüße
  Patrick


----------



## cAsTo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Sehr gute Idee 
Kann man das Widget dann "nur" auf dem Samsung verwenden oder gar auf anderen Handys? z.B. Sony Ericsson.
Gibt es schon eine Testversion?


----------



## Locke4865 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

wenn Testversion vorallem wo?
habe momentan HTC mit Android Betriebssysem


----------



## psycomico (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hi zusammen,

leider muss ich sagen, dass ich das Widget gerade wirklich nur für das Samsung Wave S8500 anbieten kann. Ich kann scheinbar auch lauffähige FishFinder-Versionen für die folgenden Handymodell erzeugen:
Samsung Pixon 12 & Samsung Jet
Zumindest kann ich vom Rechner die passenden Simulationen starten, die dann auch zu laufen scheinen - getestet ist es aber nicht unter Realbedingungen, also direkt auf dem passenden Handy.
Wenn Ihr Interesse haben solltet, die Applikation zu testen, bitte eine kurze Mail an : patrick@netzangler.de (oder ne PN)
Ich bin gerade sehr viel am testen und updaten, deshalb möchte ich gerade noch mit einem festen Downloadlink warten, damit ich selber auch erst mal nicht durcheinander komme, mit den unzähligen Widget-Versionen die so beim herumprobieren anfallen.
Ich habe jetzt auch an ein paar unabhängigen Stellen angefragt, ob es eine kostenlose Möglichkeit gibt, brauchbare Fischbilder benutzen zu dürfen, da kam aber noch kein Feedback (vielleicht gerade alle im Urlaub ?)...
Ich habe aber auf jeden Fall vor, sobald noch wenigstens ein paar Bilder für die wichtigsten Fische zusammen gesammelt sind, die Applikation auch auf andere Handys zu portieren. Das Widget sollte dann eigentlich auch für Android erweiterbar sein, aber erst mal muss natürlich eine Version halbwegs rund laufen 

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## barschben (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

fallen salmoniden nicht auch unter die kategorie raubfische?


----------



## wobblerangel (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo,


Find ich super das du das machst :m

Aber besser wäre es nätürlich mit einem programm wo alle Handy benutzen können:q

Besonders für jungangler oder welche wo keinen angelschein haben (wie ich :q) find ich das programm super:m

man sollte einen thread machen nur mit bildern wo angler sich zur schau stellen mit ihren fischen 


gruß wobbler :q


----------



## Hades13 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Klasse Idee!
Na dann sag ich mal etwas Hilfe an.
Da ich mit Fotobearbeitung etwas am Hut habe hier mal mein Angebot.
Solltest du Fischfotos bearbeiten müssen, z.b. Freistellen oder andersartig anpassen, dann melde dich einfach via PN.

Gruß
Hades13


----------



## psycomico (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo,

ich freue mich riesig Feedback von Euch zu bekommen!!! #6
@barschben
Das ist schon richtig, habe auch länger überlegt, wie ich die Aufteilung gestalten soll. Ich kam dann aber zu dem Schluss, dass die Rubrik Salmoniden evtl. Sinn machen würde, um eine etwas bessere Übersicht zu haben.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, wenn man einen Forellenartigen am Haken hat, ist schnell klar, dass er zu dieser Spezis gehört. Die genauere Bestimmung, was er denn jetzt genau für ein Vertreter ist, ist dann schon wieder etwas "schwieriger".
Bespiel: Lachs oder Mefo
@wobblerangel
Das wäre natürlich am besten, wenn alle Handys mit dem Tool bestückt werden könnten.
Leider ist das aber nicht wirklich zu realisieren, da es für jedes Handybetriebssystem, spezielle Anpassungen erfordert. Eine andere Geschichte ist dann natürlich auch, die unterschiedlichen Displayauflösungen. Denn umso kleiner das Display, desto kleiner wird auch das Tool, bzw. müssen ja auch die Bilder abgebildet werden. Und ein ewiges Scrollen durch ein relativ grosses Bild(bei kleinem Display), macht glaube ich auch nur wenig Sinn...
@Hades13
Das ist sehr nett von Dir, und bei Gelegenheit werde ich vielleicht darauf zurück kommen. 
Gerade stehe ich in Verhandlung mit einer sehr guten Bildquelle (möchte ich aber erst nennen, wenn ich wirklich die Bilder hier habe). Es ist ein Taucher, der wirklich geniale Unterwasseraufnahmen von vielen Fischarten hat und auch bereitstellen möchte. Da wird die Bildbearbeitung auch unproblematisch, da dort keine Hände, oder ähnliches heraus retuschiert werden müssen :g.
Etwas dürftig bestückt ist noch die Sektion Friedfische, da mangelt es noch stark an brauchbaren Bildern.

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt auch mal das Tool an Kumpels weitergegeben um deren Meinung dazu zu hören. "Leider"  sind dabei ein paar wirklich gute Einwände zu Tage gekommen. Schlussendlich werde ich mich jetzt wohl noch mal dran machen, und das ganze Tool umbauen, um das Handling zu verbessern...
Dazu werde ich aber dann noch mal von mir hören lassen |wavey:

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Zusser (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Da du bei deiner App anscheinend den Schwerpunkt auf die Bestimmung der Fische legst und weniger ein Lexikon zum Blättern machen willst, wäre es vielleicht gut, einen Schlüssel einzubauen.

Zur Verdeutlichung:
Ich habe einen Fisch vor mir den ich bestimmen will.

Also fragt mich das Programm: Hat der Fisch eine stachlige Rückenflosse (und zeigt ein paar typische Flossen von Barschen, Karpfen,...)
Sagen wir, mein Fisch hat keine stachlige Flosse, kommt als nächste Frage "Ist eine Fettflosse vorhanden?" (Wieder mit eintsprechenden Bildern)
Antwort 'Ja', also nächste Frage nach Tupfen auf der Schwanzflosse, bis letztlich die Regenbogenforelle als Ergebnis feststeht und angezeigt wird.

So hätte das Programm einen deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber einem Taschenbuch...

Die Krux ist dabei natürlich der Schlüssel.
Da müsste man sich Gedanken machen, wie der konkret erstellt werden kann.

Kriterien könnten z.B. die Schuppenzahl entlang der Seitenlinie sein, die Formel der Flossenstrahlen dagegen würde ich eher nicht mehr als Kriterium nehmen, weil sowas für Otto-Normalangler am Wasser kaum bestimmbar ist.

Grüße aus Zus.


----------



## psycomico (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo Zusser,

finde Deine Idee sehr gut! Eine ähnliche Anmerkung hatte auch ein Kumpel eingebracht. Beim kurzen Brainstormen wurde diese Idee zwar nicht abgeschrieben, aber erst mal für ein späteres Update, auf eine Art ToDo-Liste gesetzt.
Das eigentliche Problem, hast Du ja auch gleich geschildert. Du hast es sehr treffend Schlüssel genannt...daran geknüpft ist natürlich eine funktionierende Verarbeitung der Daten - die am Ende dann auch einen Treffer ausspucken sollte.

Ich habe das Projekt ja als nicht kommerzielles Projekt geplant und möchte auch daran festhalten. Deshalb darf ich mich auch nicht "verrennen", denn es gibt sicher noch 100te weitere Verbesserungen. 
Als reines Freizeitprojekt muss ich es überschaubar halten und kann einige gute Ergänzungen, erst etwas später nachreichen.

Als nächstes werde ich, wie kurz angedeutet, das Tool nochmal umbauen. Dann wird es keine 2geteilte Ansicht (Bild und beschreibender Text) mehr geben, es wird einfach beides angezeigt.
Oben ist dann in groß das Fischbild zu sehen, unten drunter kommt der kurze Infotext - alles in einer "Seite" oder als Overlay.
Die Zeilen, in denen die einzelnen Fische gelistet sind, können dadurch etwas größer ausfallen und damit durchgehend als Schaltfläche fungieren.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo,

erstmal Kompliment zu der Arbeit. 

Einige Vorschläge von mir. 

Ich würde nicht zu einem Schlüssel greifen. Das Problem bei solchen Schlüsseln ist, dass wenn man einmal "falsch abbiegt" es zu sehr abenteuerlichen Ergebnissen kommt.

Was du auf jeden Fall verbessern musst, ist die Beschreibung.

Du beschreibst zum Beispiel den Brassen sehr allgemein und nur mit "weichen " Merkmalen wie Farbe usw

Wenn du einen Brassen verwechseln kannst, dann mit Zobel, Zope und Güster.
Deine Beschreibung trifft aber auf alle diese Arten zu und ist damit wertlos. Du solltet dir Gruppen ähnlicher Fische zusammenstellen und Merkmale wählen in denen sich diese Arten unterscheiden. Merkmale, die in dieser Gruppe alle Arten haben sind sinnlos.

Eine Beschreibung könnte so  aussehen:
-hochrückig,
-langgestreckte Afterflosse
-Maul unterständig, ausstülpbar ( Unterschied zu Zobel und Zope)
-Augendurchmesser kleiner als Abstand Maul-Auge (Unterschied zur  Güster)

Du solltest überlegen, wozu du das Programm nutzen willst.

Soll es eine schnelle Hilfe am Wasser sein oder soll es auch dazu dienen, anschließend zu Hause einen Fisch mit Hilfe eines Fotos genau und sicher zu bestimmen.

Im ersten Fall reicht schon ein gute Foto.

Wenn du auch das letztere willst, solltest du mit Beschuppungstabellen arbeiten. 

Hiermit sind auch harte Nüsse zu knacken.

Für den Brassen sähe das so aus:

Strahlen Rückenflosse:12
Strahlen Afterflosse:24-32
Schuppen in der Seitenlinie 51-60
Schuppenreihen zwischen Rückenflosse und Seitenlinie: 12-14

SneeP


----------



## Zusser (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht zu einem Schlüssel greifen. Das Problem bei solchen Schlüsseln ist, dass wenn man einmal "falsch abbiegt" es zu sehr abenteuerlichen Ergebnissen kommt.


Hier könnte man aber doch das Medium sinnvoll nutzen.
Bei jeder Abzweigung müssten natürlich Fotos der noch verbleibenden Arten, gezeigt werden.
Das sollte schon möglich sein, so viele Fischarten gibt es ja nicht!

Dass ein guter Schlüssel nicht einfach zu entwerfen ist, liegt auf der Hand... Aber das hat ja auch niemand behauptet.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## Hades13 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Nun vorerst würde eine Art Handbuch mit guten Bilder und der passenden Beschreibung, gegliedert nach Friedfisch, Raubfisch und Salmonieden sicher ausreichen und auch hilfreich sein, besonders wenn man sie schnell durch scrollen kann.
Alles weitere lässt sich dann ja in Ruhe nacharbeiten, also nur kein Stress, der dich vom Weg abbringt.

Gruß


----------



## psycomico (8. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo Boardies,

@Sneep
Da hast Du wohl Recht, viele Texte sind noch stark Verbesserungswürdig. Ursprünglich wollte ich das Tool schon eher über gute Bilder "steuern", aber das ist ehrlichgesagt viel, viel schwerer als erwartet.
Wenn ich das Tool nur für meinen Gebrauch basteln würde, hätte ich natürlich einfach die schönsten/besten Bilder, die zu finden sind, verbraten können. Da es aber frei für jeden sein soll, muss ich natürlich die Urheberrechte wahren. Man sieht ja was so alles gesehen kann (Thread hier mit Bilderklau...)
Das Ganze ist aber auch so nicht wirklich einfach, da es bis jetzt noch nicht so viele Leute gab, die mit dem Tool etwas herumgespielt haben. Einem selber fallen manche Sachen, oder auch Fehler, garnicht (mehr) auf...
Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass es bald evtl. noch ein paar mehr Angler gibt, die sich das Handy zulegen (ist übrigens echt ein Sahneteil :q)
Stecke gerade noch voll im Umbau des Tools, wenn da Land in Sicht ist, werde ich mich auch nochmal den Texten annehmen...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Fishaholic (9. August 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Ihr seid geile Typen!!! Zum Glück gibt es solche wie Euch!
Weiter so!! Leider hab ich von Informatikkram zu wenig Ahnung, sonst würde ich Euer Projekt gerne unterstützen!
IPhone nicht Vergessen;P


----------



## ritschwumm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo psycomico,

Auch von mir ein großes Lob für das Widget. 
Falls Du noch Leutz zum testen suchst, bin dabei #h. 
Habe das Wave seit ca 2 Wochen und bin .....begeistert ob der Möglichkeiten.
Was Bilder angeht kann ich gerne meine zu Verfügung stellen, gib einfach das gewünschte Format und die Größe an. Vielleicht ist ja ein passendes für Dich dabei 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## domar (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Auf welchem System baut dein Widget auf? Android oder Windows Mobile?


----------



## psycomico (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo zusammen,

war die letzte Zeit komplett "Out of order" - hatte beruflich extrem viel um die Ohren, und dann kam auch noch mein Schwedenurlaub dazwischen :vik:...
Ich war aber nicht ganz untätig, habe in Schweden schon etwas weitergebastelt, und ich denke, Anfang der kommenden Woche die neue Version des Tools fertig zu haben.

@domar: Weder noch, es läuft auf dem "freien" Samsung Betriebssystem: Bada.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## LocalPower (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Seh den Thread heute zum ersten Mal |bigeyes 
Erstmal dickes Lob, tolle Arbeit bis hierher. #6
Würd gern mal ein paar neue Screenshots sehen...

Nur noch als Anmerkung...dein "freies" Bada ist eigentlich ein doch recht proprietäres Samsung-OS.
Weit verbreiteter, da wirklich offen (mit derzeit rund 40k App´s) ist da dann doch Android (HTC, Samsung, Motorola uva.).
Trotzdem verständlich, das du darauf baust, da du ja eigentlich für dich und dein Handy bastelst.


----------



## psycomico (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hi LP |wavey:
wie war es im Urlaub :q?
Hast natürlich Recht mit dem "freien" Betriebssystem, es ist wohl schon recht proprietär. Hatte mich da etwas fehlleiten lassen, da ich im Kopf hatte, dass es auf einem Linux-Kernel läuft...
Neue Screenshots werde ich fertig machen, wenn der gröbste Umbau vollzogen ist. Also denke ich spätestens Anfang der kommenden Woche.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

DICKES LOB

Die Version 3.0 wird dann wie der Barcode Scanner den Fisch direkt identifizieren. 

Die Version 3.5 dann im Internet mit den Fangstatisken vergleichen und mit der Regionsrangliste vergleichen.


Weiter so.


----------



## LocalPower (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*



psycomico schrieb:


> Hi LP |wavey:
> wie war es im Urlaub :q?



Schön wars, auch wenns Wetter meist nur mittelprächtig war.
War man beim Wandern und Geocachen wenigstens schön allein in Wald und Flur. 

Hab an dem fast schönsten Tag der 2 Wochen bei einem Angeltrip mit Boot auf dem Alpsee 3 Hechte und einige Barsche kurz an die Luft holen können #6 :q


----------



## psycomico (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo zusammen,
habe jetzt, wie angekündigt, eine neue Version des FishFinders fertig (Version 0.8) – und neue Screenshots sind auch dabei. 
Die Screenshots sind wieder gemischt (direkt vom Handy & aus der Simulation), da die Anzeigen doch leider etwas variieren. 

Es sind jetzt, wie ich finde, echt klasse Fisch-Bilder dabei! Sehr viele Bilder habe ich von Sven Gust vom Tauchprojekt.de erhalten. (Vielen Dank, auch an dieser Stelle noch mal!!!)#6

Trotz alledem sind noch sehr viele „Bilderlücken“ vertreten, gerade im Bereich Friedfische klaffen riesige Lücken, bei den Salmoniden sieht es auch noch nicht so rosig aus. Aber ich werde weiter versuchen, weitere Bilderquelle ausfindig zu machen…
Bzw. vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch welche rumfliegen…:q

Momentan sind insgesamt 85 Fische vertreten, und ein paar weitere Bilder habe ich noch für 3-4 zusätzliche Meeresfische.
Insgesamt ist die Bedienung des Tools jetzt etwas einfacher geworden, die aktuelle Version läuft auch eigentlich ganz rund (gelegentlich gibt es aber noch ein paar kleinere Bugs).
Hier sind die neuen Screenshots:






So sieht jetzt die "Start-Auswahl" aus. 





Bereich aus der Auswahl Meeresfische





Die Scholle mal ausgewählt, aus der Simulation





Der Conger mal vom Handy direkt





Raubfische, auch noch etwas Lückenhaft





Mal wieder die Brasse, vom Handy





Meeresfischeauswahl mal vom Handy

@LP
Na dickes Petri zu den Fängen #6

@Angler9999
Genau :m 
Mit der Handy-Kamera den Fisch knipsen - Handy sagt einem was es für ein Fisch ist. Berechnet Größe und Gewicht - dann wird noch kurz angezeigt wie weit man vom aktuellen Rekord entfernt ist |kopfkrat 

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank dafür . Hab es mir gerade auf´s Handy geladen und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck . Werde es die Tage mal testen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## psycomico (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Gerne geschehen 
Freut mich natürlich, wenns gefällt...
Die kleinen "Fehler"|evil: werde ich im Laufe noch versuchen auszubessern.
Hoffentlich erschließt sich auch die Bedienung des Tools, sonst werde ich da noch ne Anleitung basteln.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## psycomico (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Tachchen,

habe jetzt eine neue Version fertig (v0.81) 
2 neue Bilder (Wels & Kaulbarsch) sind dazugekommen, und es wurden ein paar Bugs beseitigt.

@ritschwumm
schick mir doch mal eine PN mit Deiner eMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir den FishFinder...

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Fattony (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Könnte ich auch gebrauchen,

würdest es mir schicken ?

Bin Wave Besitzer


----------



## Big Man (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

@ psycomico 

Jetz ist ja einige Zeit vergangen, wie weit bist du denn vorangekommen gibt es schon Versionen außerhalb von BaBa?
Kannst du einen aktuellen Stadt geben.
Ich finde es immer spektakulär wenn Leute wie Du sich so viel Arbeit ans Bein binden und dann solche edlen Sachen produzieren. 
Hochachtung


----------



## psycomico (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Hallo,
es gibt momentan nur wenig neues vom FishFinder, da ich gerade total zu hänge mit Arbeit. Da muss dann ein solches Funprojekt etwas nachstehen.
Aktuell ist die Version 0.82, zu Version v0.81 sind nur wenige weitere Fischbilder hinzu gekommen.
Heisst also, wenn Ihr noch passende Fischbilder haben solltet...
Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine kleine (vorübergehende) Seite eingerichtet, wo es News/Infos zum FishFinder gibt. Alle die Interesse haben sollten, das Tool auszuprobieren, können dort auch die Applikation herunterladen:
http://www.netzangler.de/fishfinder-widget-fischbestimmung-mit-dem-handy

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung mit dem Handy (Wave 8500)*

Moin Moin,
ich konnte und durfte schon ein wenig probieren. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und finde es klasse.
Möchte mich auf diesem Wege nochmals bedanken und werde sobald ich neue Bilder habe sie rüberschicken

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

